# Echoloteinstellungen



## Poliboy82 (27. November 2004)

Wer kann mir eine kleine Einweisung geben? Habe das Echolot Lowrance 126-DF.
Danke im voraus!


----------



## Regentaucher (27. November 2004)

*AW: ------Echoloteinstellungen-------*

Hi,

was brauchst du denn genau??


----------



## Poliboy82 (28. November 2004)

*AW: ------Echoloteinstellungen-------*

Ich weiß nicht genau ob mein Echolot das Lowrance X 126 DF überhaupt für unsere Seen geeignet ist! Oder vieleicht nur fürs Tiefseefischen! Der Sendewinkel beträgt glaube ich bei einer Frequenz von 200 nur 12 Grad! Habe gehört das das Lowrance X135 besser geeignet wäre! Ich meine das hätte auch nen größeren Sendekegel! Kann das sein?


----------



## Poliboy82 (28. November 2004)

*AW: ------Echoloteinstellungen-------*

Angaben zum Echolot!

Die Spitzenmodelle im klassischen Lowrance-Format: Kompaktes Gehäuse und quadratischer Bildschirm, jetzt neu mit 480 x 480 Bildpunkten

Die DF-Modelle bieten Norwegenfans einen zusätzlichen Bonus durch größere Maximaltiefen.
Fürs Extraplus beim Downriggern sorgt der größere Sichtbereich und die Anzeige der Bootsgeschwindigkeit durchs Wasser.

- Maximaltiefe1) 200 kHz - 300 m 
- Sendewinkel 200 kHz - 12°
- Sendeleistung2) 200 kHz - 2400W
- Maximaltiefe1) 50 kHz - 750m 
- Sendwinkel 50 kHz - 35°
- Sendeleistung2) 50 kHz - 4000W
- Anzeige Wassertemperatur - serienmäßig 


Modell? Festmontage - EUR 449.00 Portabel - EUR 529.00 Hausversion - EUR 578.00 *X 126 DF*
Artikel Nr. *Lowrance
*



Bei der Fischerkennung hilft die einzigartige "Grayline" Funktion, die schwache Echos von starken trennt und daher Rückschlüsse auf Bodenhärte und Bewuchs zulässt und bodennah stehende Fische vom Boden besser trennt. Die Grayline wird jetzt neu ergänzt durch die Fish Reveal Funktion. Stand bisher für die Grayline zur Echotrennung nur ein Grauton oder Rasterungen zur Verfügung, so sind es jetzt neu 16 Graustufen.

Die wirklich interessanten starken Echos (große Fische) werden in dunkleren Grautönen bzw. schwarz gezeichnet und sind daher sofort zu erkennen. Die nicht ganz so wichtigen schwachen Echos (kleine Fische, Sprungschichten, Pflanzen, etc.) werden in helleren Grautönen gezeichnet. Sie treten optisch zurück und lenken so den Blick direkt auf das Ziel unserer Wünsche, nämlich die "Großen". Deren Tiefe können Sie mit dem Tiefenlineal besonders präzise bestimmen. Diese Bildschirme müssen Sie in Aktion gesehen haben!

Zusätzlich zum Echolotvollbild mit oder ohne Vergrößerung können Sie durch die zuschaltbare Bildteilung auf der linken Bildhälfte Details im besonders interessanten Bereich direkt am Grund 2 mal oder 4 mal vergrößert sehen, während Sie auf der rechten Bildhälfte den Gesamtüberblick von der Wasseroberfläche bis zum Boden behalten.

Die wahlweise besonders groß darstellbaren Digitalzahlen sind aus großer Entfernung besser abzulesen. Nachtangler freuen sich über die gleichmäßige blendfreie dimmbare Beleuchtung für Bild und Tasten und die Bildschirm Nachtschaltung (Hintergrund dunkel, Fische hell).
Die Anzeige der Bootsgeschwindigkeit und durchs Wasser zurückgelegten Entfernung ist für mehr Genauigkeit auf Ihren Bootsrumpf feinabstimmbar. Auch bei hoher Bootsgeschwindigkeit verpassen Sie dank extrem schnellem "Hyper Scroll" Bildlauf nichts mehr.
Die Vollautomatik steuert das Gerät selbständig. Sie müssen nichts einstellen, wenn Sie nicht wollen. Ansonsten ist das Gerät durch die Menüführung und extra Tasten für die wichtigsten Funktionen leicht zu bedienen. So können Sie sich voll aufs Angeln konzentrieren. Das eingebaute Demoprogramm erleichtert das Kennenlernen des Geräts.

Die Modelle merken sich alle Ihre Einstellungen. Der nächste Einsatz beginnt ohne Knöpfchendrücken so, wie der vorige aufgehört hat. Natürlich gibt es auch eine deutschsprachige Bedienungsanleitung und deutsche Bedientexte auf dem Bildschirm (OSD). Wichtiges Hintergrundwissen über Echolote vermittelt das Lowrance-Echolottutorium.
*Mit den neuen Lowrance Hochleistungsmodellen mit 480 x480 Bildpunkten erkennen Sie einfach mehr Fisch.*


- Bildpunkte 480 waagerecht x 480 senkrecht, entspricht 3189 Punkte pro cm²
- Dimmbare Beleuchtung für Bild und Tasten 
- Bildschirm-Nachtschaltung (Hintergrund dunkel, Fische hell)
- Digitale Wassertiefenanzeige in Metern und 10cm Schritten
- Ständig sichtbare Tiefenskala zur schnellen Fischtiefenbestimmung
- Verstellbares Tiefenlineal zur besonders präzisen Tiefenbestimmung
- Kleinster Bildbereich: 0 bis 2 m Tiefe, größter 0 bis 1500 m Tiefe
- Bildbereich automatisch oder manuell ("von m bis m") regelbar
- Flachwassermessungen ab 30 cm Tiefe
- 12 Volt Gleichstrom, Stromaufnahme ca. 0,5A X-125 bis 1A LMS-480M DF
- Vollautomatik, getrennt schaltbar für Tiefe und Empfindlichkeit
- ASP automatische Signalaufbereitung
- zusätzliche Wasseroberflächen-Störunterdrückung
- Funktions-Direktwahltasten
- Deutsche Bedientexte auf dem Bildschirm (OSD) 
- Speicher für persönliche Einstellungen (z.B. Alarmwerte) 
- Eingebautes Demoprogramm als Lernhilfe
- Automatischer Bodenzoom 2-fach / 4-fach
- Teilbarer Bildschirm Gesamtansicht / Vergrößerung / 2-Frequenz
- Regelbarer Bildlauf mit "HyperScroll" und Stopfunktion
- Empfindlichkeit automatisch oder manuell regelbar
- Alarme für Flachwasser, Tiefwasser (Anker), Zone, Fisch
- Fish ID (4 Größen Fischsymbole) schaltbar
- FishTrack Fischsymbol-Tiefenanzeige schaltbar
- Rohecho-Ansicht (Fischsicheln) schaltbar
- Fish Reveal 16-Graustufen-Darstellung schaltbar
- GRAYLINE Boden/Objekthärteanzeige
- Einstellbarer Kielversatz 
- Voltmeter
- Maßeinheiten amerikanisch / metrisch / nautisch wählbar
- 100 % wasserdicht mit Stickstofffüllung
- 2 Jahre Gewährleistung




*Lieferumfang Festmontage*
Betriebsbereites Komplettsystem zum Anschluß an 12 V, bestehend aus: 
- Anzeigegerät mit Halterung für Aufbaumontage am Boot (Gerät zum Diebstahlschutz von der Halterung abnehmbar). 
- Echolotgeber mit Wassertemperatursensor und Niro-Halterung zur Festmontage außen am Bootsheck und 6 Meter Verbindungskabel. Der Geber kann prinzipiell bei einwandigen GFK / Polyesterrümpfen bis 1cm Rumpfstärke auch auf der Rumpfinnenseite auflaminiert werden. 
- Abnehmbare Kunststoff-Schutzkappe für die Frontseite
- Stromkabel mit Sicherung und 2 offenen Litzen für Plus und Minus. 
- Deutschsprachige Bedienungsanleitung. 
- Lowrance ECHOLOTTUTORIUM (Basiswissen Echolote) 

*Lieferumfang portabel *(z.B. zum Einsatz auf Mietbooten) 
- Anzeigegerät auf Batteriekoffer mit integriertem Stromkabel. Batterien oder ein wideraufladbares Akku mit Automatik-Lader sind als Sonderzubehör gegen Aufpreis lieferbar. 
- Echolotgeber mit Wassertemperatursensor und 6m Verbindungskabel mit Saugnapfhalter. Der Geber der DF-Modelle kann nicht per Saugnapf montiert werden. Wir empfehlen als Halterung eine portable TITE-LOK Geberstange (Sonderzubehör gegen Aufpreis). 
- Abnehmbare Kunststoff-Schutzkappe für die Frontseite
- Deutschsprachige Bedienungsanleitung. 
- Lowrance ECHOLOTTUTORIUM (Basiswissen Echolote) 


*Lieferumfang Portable Angel Ussat Hausversion*
- Tasche ( Der Akku braucht nicht mehr entnommen werden, da er direkt mit dem beiliegendem Adapter angeschlossen werden kann. Die Tasche kann mit zusätzlichen Gurten( nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten) zum Beispiel an der Sitzbank befestigt werden. Die Tasche schützt vor Regen und auch zu starkem Lichteinfall - dadurch hat der Angler eine bessere Sicht.
- Transport-Koffer
- Echolotgeber mit Wassertemperatursensor, 6m Verbindungskabel, Saugnapfhalter 
- High Power Akku
- Automatik-Profi-Ladegerät
- Deutschsprachige Bedienungsanleitung
- Lowrance ECHOLOTTUTORIUM (Basiswissen Echolote) 


1) Die tatsächlich erreichbare Wassertiefe ist abhängig von den Wasserbedingungen, Bodenbeschaffenheit, Gebersendewinkel, der Qualität der Geberrinstallation, u.s.w.
2) Impuls-Spitzen-Sendeleistung (Peak-to-Peak) 
3) gemessen bei -3db. Der effektive Sendewinkel kann bis über 60° betragen.
Hersteller und Lieferer behalten sich das Recht vor, technische Änderungen und Lieferumfangsänderungen ohne Ankündigung vorzunehmen. Liefermöglichkeit vorbehalten. Technische Angaben sind als annähernd zu betrachten.


----------



## Jirko (28. November 2004)

*AW: ------Echoloteinstellungen-------*

nabend poliboy #h

dein 125er DF kannst du auch ohne probleme in unseren binnengewässern nutzen. die bessere wahl, wenn du nur in heimischen gewässern rumshipperst, wäre jedoch nen 135er gewesen - ohne frage. aber diese frage brauchst du dir ja jetzt nicht mehr stellen 

das 135er hat bei der 200er frequenz und einer leistung von 4.000 watt einen abstrahlwinkel von 20°. das 126er DF bei der 200er frequenz und einer sendeleistung von 2.400 watt einen von 12°...

...du kannst aber auch den niederfrequenten part deines DF-lotes wählen... bei 50kHz und einer sendeleistung von 4.000 watt, verfügst du dann bei der optimalen einstellung (für newbies ist der automatikmodus empfehlenswert) über einen abstrahlbereich von 35°... in diesem modus leidet jedoch, im vergleich zur 200er frequenz, die detailtreue auf´m display, sollte aber für den normalen lotbereich in unseren binnengewässern immer noch als ausreichend betrachtet werden.

ergo, ein 135er wäre nur für den binnenbereich die optimalere lotvariante gewesen... nen fehlkauf ist dein DF-lot jedoch nicht #h


----------



## Poliboy82 (28. November 2004)

*AW: ------Echoloteinstellungen-------*

Ist der geringere Sendewinkel denn vom Nachteil?
12 Grad ist doch eigentlich ein bischen wenig oder?
Gibt es eigentlich eine optimale einstellung des Echolotes die ich immer nutzen kann oder muss ichs dem Gewässer jedesmal neu anpassen?


----------



## Jirko (28. November 2004)

*AW: ------Echoloteinstellungen-------*

hallo poliboy #h


> Ist der geringere Sendewinkel denn vom Nachteil?


in flacheren bereichen schon, da du mit nem kleinen sendewinkel auch einen relativ kleines wasserareal abstrahlst! daher die empfehlung, den 35er winkel deines 125er zu verwenden...

...und diesem vorerst im automatikmodus laufen lassen. eine neuanpassung, je nach gewässer, ist nicht notwendig...

...der rest kommt dann im laufe der praxis von ganz alleine poliboy. zu beginn solltest du nicht primär auf angelpirsch gehen, sondern erst einmal die features und menüeinstellungen deines echolotes kennenlernen. einfach mal in den jeweiligen pop-up menüs diverse einstellungen anpassen & verändern und dann filtern, wie dein echolot reagiert bzw. welche einstellungsänderungen welche darstellungsänderungen auf dem display zur folge haben. hier hilft nur testen, testen und nochmals testen poliboy... die praxisreife kommt dann irgendwann von ganz alleine  #h

PS: zuhause ruhig mal an allen einstellungen im simulationsmodus spielen und beobachten, welche auswirkungen diese auf dem display nach sich zieht... und das gleiche im echtmodus auf´m nass #h


----------



## Poliboy82 (28. November 2004)

*AW: ------Echoloteinstellungen-------*

Was für eine Fläche auf Grund habe ich denn Ungefähr bei einem 12 Grad Sendewinkel und 10 m Tiefe?


----------



## Jirko (28. November 2004)

*AW: ------Echoloteinstellungen-------*

bei einem 12° geberwinkel sind´s runde 3m... bei einem von 35° runde 7m... theoretisch! je nach einstellung der empfindlichkeit, können jedoch auch echos außerhalb des kegels erfasst werden! die obigen, metrischen angaben sind grobe richtwerte und beziehen sich auf eine lottiefe von 10m #h

PS: wenn du´s hier postest poliboy, ist ne PN nicht notwendig  #h


----------



## Nick_A (30. November 2004)

*AW: ------Echoloteinstellungen-------*

...und für´s extreme Flachwasser gibbet natürlich auch noch gaaanz extreme Geberwinkel bis zu 150°! Z.B. Das Eagle Trifinder 2


----------



## Albatros (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ------Echoloteinstellungen-------*

Moin Polyboy#h

da Jirko ja alles so super erklärt hat, bedarf es nicht mehr vieler Erklärungen. Als Grundeinstellung auf jeden Fall die FishID ausstellen und im Automatikmodus laufen lassen. Die deutsche Bedienungsanleitung mind. 2 x durchlesen, dort ist schon alles sehr gut beschrieben. Eine weitere gute Seite über den Umgang mit Echoloten, findest Du hier:

KLICK MICH


----------



## mad (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ------Echoloteinstellungen-------*

Was für eine Fläche auf Grund habe ich denn Ungefähr bei einem 12 Grad Sendewinkel und 10 m Tiefe?

Wenn das die tiefe ist in der du hauptsächlich fischt, dann glaube ich wäre das Trifinder 2 das richtige Echolot gewesen.
Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch welches das richtige ist,und bei der tiefe nützt das beste Echolot nichts wenn der Geberwinkel nicht stimmt.

mad


----------



## hedifenster (18. November 2007)

*AW: Echoloteinstellungen*

hy..hab auch das Trifinder gekauft...gibt es ein Demoprogramm,und wenn ja ,wie aktiviere ich es...danke für alle Mitteilungen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Echoloteinstellungen*

Das Gerät verfügt über einen Simulator (Demo). Denn schaltest Du ein in dem Du die Menü-Taste so oft drückst bis Simulator erscheint. Dann auf ON und schon ist er eingeschaltet.


----------

